# Invisalign Braces



## csuthetaphi (Mar 11, 2007)

I have been interested in these, but I don't know anyone who has ever used them. I am wondering how they compare to regular braces. I am almost 30, so I am kind of scared to get metal braces at this stage in my life, but I desperately want my teeth straightened. Has anyone had any experiences with Invisalign braces?


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Mar 11, 2007)

I've been wearing them for about a year. I can't wear metal braces because my gums are really sensitive. I don't wear them to school because they make me talk really funny but I wear them for most of the day. They are good if you have sensitive teeth. I have another year to go. 
The process of getting them was long though. I had to get a mold(which was really gross if you have a bad gag reflex). It is really nice to beable to take them out to eat and drink. It hurts alot each time you get a new set so I take advil about an hour before I put them in.


----------



## MAC is love (Mar 12, 2007)

I had them, I recently finished with them about a month ago. They don't work with all types of teeth, so you need to go get yours checked out to see if they will work for you. (They wouldn't work for my mom) I'm 17 & I was not about to get metal braces my senior year of high school...lol. Luckily these worked really well for me. My teeth weren't that bad to begin with anyway, so it didn't take too long. (I had 'em for 10 months) You have to get a mold so they can do an outline of your teeth for the clear part. Then every 2 weeks you get a new pair. You're supposed to use them for 22 hours a day (2 free for eating) or else it'll day a billion years for your teeth to straighten. I loved having them, at first it made me talk a little funny 'cause I wasn't used to them but within 2 weeks I was talking normally. Hardly anyone noticed I was wearing them. The only real pain is that everytime you eat you have to brush your teeth & put the braces back in. Other than that though, the only pain was when I got a new set every 2 weeks. They're really tight on your teeth so that part hurt a little bit, not too much later on though. After you're done with all sets, you'll get a clear plastic retainer (which is pretty much exactly like the braces) and you have to wear those for about a year or 2. I highly recommend them though! Hope that helped, sorry it was so long!!


----------



## aeni (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm on my 3rd set (I have 14 to go through, a new one for every 2 weeks)!

I love them.  They hurt initially, took 3 days to get used to the pain and for it to go away, and they're the best investment ever!  I have a high lipline, so this is the first thing to be fixed before I get my gums lasered off.

I don't wear mine for 4 hours a day at times and I'm progressing fine.  I also don't brush my teeth afterwards everytime I eat, just do what my dentist told me:  use a denture cleanser on the braces (I like peroxide too) and brush for 2 minutes each on top of brushing your teeth before you pop them back in morning and evening.  I love drinking cold water with them too b/c they're plastic and react to cold/heat - so they'll shrink temporarily.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invisalign


----------



## liquidstar (Mar 13, 2007)

I plan on getting them once I save enough money. I already had braces but didn't wear my retainer that much and when my wisdom teeth came in my teeth shifted a bit. They have two types of them, one is the regular one, and the other is express, it costs about $1800 at my dentist and they only have to stay one for about 6-8 months. I really want them but don't want to get into debt, so I'm saving up so I can pay cash.


----------



## Tyester (Mar 13, 2007)

I had metal braces at a possible crutial point in my life, middle/high school years. 

And I probably would have given up a good body part to have the invisalign.

Aside from the pain I had from the tightening, the constant feel of that metal glued to my teeth, and the staining it left from having them so long, SUCKED BAD! Worst experience next to breaking my arm almost completely in half.


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 14, 2007)

I worked in dental offices that offered them. Honestly... if you want perfectly straight teeth DO NOT GET THESE. They won't and never will work as good as traditional braces. They say it takes less time than traditional braces but thats a load of crap too. It's a long process to have them made and honestly... if the lab screws up and something isn't aligned properly it can cause massive jaw issues like severe TMJ. I suppose they are ok if you just want to shift a couple of teeth but not for a full mouth. JMHO.


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 19, 2007)

I had Invsialing braces when I ws 18. I loved my results with them and am I glad that I chose them over traditional braces. My teeth were pretty straight to begin with but I had a lot of crowding and narrowness in my back teeth. My teeth are now pretty much perfect and I get complemtns on them all of the time. I do think my results would have been even better with metal braces but for the slight difference it was worth it not to have to deal with the metal barces.
I had my invisalign for just over a year and in that time only one person ever noticed them and I worked with her. When I finished with my invisalign I wore traditional metal retainers for a year and now only sleep with them in.
If you don't need major straightening I think invisalign is a great option. If you need extensive treatment I would really go with metal braces.
I wish I had a before and after on this computer.


----------



## csuthetaphi (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the information; its very helpful to me. My teeth are fairly straight to begin with, but there is some crowding of the top and bottom teeth, so that is why I thougth I may be a good dandidate for them. I think I am going to get a consultation at an orthodontist and see what they say!


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Apr 14, 2007)

I've been looking at getting invisalign also, I have a bit of crowding of my bottom teeth and my top fang teeth poke out a bit compared to my other top teeth. I also have quite a big overbite and my Orthodontist said he didn't think the invisalign would fix that, So im not sure if it's worth paying the $6000 NZD for the invisalign if it won't fix my overbite...I don't think I could do the metal braces though would feel way to insecure


----------



## midgetfury74 (Apr 14, 2007)

im interested in getting a pair just for my top teeth, i already had metal braces which were a huge pain but i didnt wear my retainer so now i have a lil gaping on the top again. poop for not listening to the doc.


----------

